# HAWKER SEA HAWK



## Ron Handgraaf (Nov 5, 2007)

Pilot's Notes for this beautiful navy jet fighter.
The Dutch Navy operated with Sea Hawks from its aircraft carrier, the Karel Doorman.

Regards

Ron


Hawker Sea Hawk


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 5, 2007)

Cool Ron, again many thanks!!!!


----------

